

You Can Pay To Promote Your Friends’ Facebook Posts, Even Without Permission - wynter
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/14/promoted-posts-friends/

======
msrpotus
I've actually seen this on a few friends' posts linking to Amazon or Living
Social. It's weird and annoying (and I thought Facebook just settled a class-
action suit for including people in ads without their permission?)

~~~
wynter
I agree that it would seem annoying, and what you've mentioned is intriguing
though. Maybe they thought it could be a window for people to actively help in
making posts more visible, as opposed to posts/(post types) visible by nature
becoming less visible due to user feedback or behavior. But I wonder how big
of a risk it would be to promote any and all types of posts from friends? I
certainly wouldn't want someone to promote my sharing of an article about a
brand, making me look like I'm endorsing it. Weird.

